# Folke



## ayron (Feb 13, 2011)

k so we all know Blackbird Raum n' The Devil Makes Three.. but have you heard..

Dark Dark Dark? Hurray For the Rif Raf? or Why Are We Building Such A Big Ship?

if not, check em the fuck out....if so, know of any others like em? im hungry for more


----------



## bcob (Feb 14, 2011)

I think I've heard Hurray for the Riff Raff but they weren't my cup of tea. Pass the Jug and the 2nd St. Rag Stompers are really good, it seems like they play more from the heart compared to more intentionally anachronistic, but still good bands like the Crow Quill Night Owls or the Blair St. Mugwumps.


----------



## KrustyDaKlown (Feb 20, 2011)

the two man gentalmen band all the way an TDMT awesome band an beng beng cocktail is rly good to


----------



## MrD (Feb 20, 2011)

I really do not like bands like Black Bird Raum and Devil Makes Three.
But Hurray For The Riff-Raff rules so fucking hard it hurts...


----------



## Gudj (Feb 20, 2011)

ayron said:


> but have you heard..
> 
> Dark Dark Dark?


 

Is this a serious question?


----------



## twitches (Mar 20, 2011)

dandelion junk queens
hail siezures
the taxpayers
all kick ass


----------



## Piney Paul (Apr 1, 2011)

I play Mountain Dulicuimer. I play Old Timey.


----------



## RnJ (Apr 3, 2011)

A bunch of those bands strike me as more indie than folk.

But I recommend Sufjan Stevens, Denison Witmer, Damien Jurado, Psalters, Aimee Wilson, Beirut.


----------



## Myechtatel (Apr 16, 2011)

Yeah I'm looking for more blues/bluegrass type stuff. dark dark dark and hurray for the riffraff just about bored me to death. gonna check out some of the other suggestions.


----------



## plagueship (Apr 22, 2011)

yeah, by the way folk doesnt just mean "acoustic"


----------

